# Recount in Iran



## fox1371 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/meast/06/16/iran.elections.protests/index.html




> TEHRAN, Iran (CNN) -- Iranian authorities Tuesday agreed to recount disputed presidential votes as the country faced intensifying unrest in the wake of a claimed victory by incumbent Mahmoud Ahmadinejad that opponents say was the result of a rigged ballot.
> 
> 
> A youth shows a hand apparently daubed with blood during demonstrations in Tehran on Monday.
> ...


----------



## QC (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone think the result will be any different?


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 16, 2009)

Carpet bomb the place, screw it.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 16, 2009)

From the video feeds coming in, it would appear there's quite a bit of the population not too happy with an unfair outcome. Funny how ahmendickajob is now in russia pole smoking either putin or someone else for help.


----------

